# Need your suggestions on mounting a flag bracket to brick



## brich (Feb 25, 2010)

I have tried twice, unsuccessfully, to mount a flag to the brick face of our house. My take on what's happening is that the flag is catching wind and torquing the bracket so that the concrete anchors pull out of one hole and remaining screw that's still in the brick can't take the strain and the screw head pops off. Both times I used the malleable pound-in concrete anchors that you then screw into. I have the nail-tapper anchors too now, and may consider using those.

I'm looking at getting a bracket that has more than two mounting holes and maybe has a wider face. I think this is partly the problem - too much load distributed to each fastener.

Does anyone have any suggestions or successes that I could hear? I have temporarily hung the flag sideways with the two-eyelet side oriented "up" and it just doesn't look good to me.

The flag is on a wooden pole, 1" in diameter and approx. 4' long. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,

BR


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

BR,
You could try some tapson screws. They seem to hold well. The other thought I had was getting a square of aluminum plate and mount your bracket to it. Then mount the plate to your brick using four fasteners instead of two, spreading the load out.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

brich said:


> I have tried twice, unsuccessfully, to mount a flag to the brick face of our house. My take on what's happening is that the flag is catching wind and torquing the bracket so that the concrete anchors pull out of one hole and remaining screw that's still in the brick can't take the strain and the screw head pops off. Both times I used the malleable pound-in concrete anchors that you then screw into. I have the nail-tapper anchors too now, and may consider using those.
> 
> I'm looking at getting a bracket that has more than two mounting holes and maybe has a wider face. I think this is partly the problem - too much load distributed to each fastener.
> 
> ...


You don't mention the anchor or screw size. You should be fine with a "12 or "14 size screw that is 2" long with the associated lead anchor. If not, upgrade to a better bracket.
Ron


----------

